# Free TiVo - Build a DVR out of an Old PC



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am tired of paying the fee's that the cable company charges in my town, they are the only cable company and they have no competition, so if you want cable TV features like Tivo or a DVR box you have to pay their high monthly fees. I had talked about doing this project before and now I would like to gather some more information and input from others on this project, maybe someone has some ideas that they could share with some of us looking for an alternative device for Tivo or a DVR Box.

I have read some on the Internet about this and found one site which they made a very nice system but it had more features than I want, I am looking for instructions on how to make an economical Tivo or DVR box Using a computer and software that would allow me to have control over the programing of the recorder, not just instant record but the ability to set shows in advance.


DVR & BeyondTV


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Most decent tuner cards will have some form of scheduler. I would say the easiest method is a All in Wonder cards with remote and a big harddrive.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Build Your Own PVR

Hack Attack: Build your own DVR

MythTV

Etc.

A Google search of: Build Your Own PVR turns up lots more.


----------

